# Fall Fishing Hunting Hopedale LA Report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Its been a good week the trout and redfish are in the marshes and the cooler weather has dropped the water temps putting them in the feeding mode. Live shrimp from Campo's is still the best bat around but I have been getting the action on the plastic too. Fishing is going to only get better. And The DUCKS are showing up too should be a great duck season healthy marsh with lots of grass feed for the ducks.
If you would like to get in on the fish catching or shoot some ducks or do both give me a call
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a lot of dead stuff…..er groceries!


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*Making groceries*

That's how we make groceries Cajun style!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Got any recent reports Cap'n Gene?


----------

